# Paper Mache Costume Head / Prop for next year



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

This is going to be my hubbys costume this year and our outdoor prop next year. This is what I have done so far. Still needs another coat or two of strip and then a thin layer of clay and a good sanding. Then we are off to paint, dry, and weather / waterproof. For size reference it is sitting on my loveseat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a great face that has!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks. I started out with an exercise ball covered in paper mache, so this thing is huge. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tell your husband he better start lifting weights now so he can carry that thing on his shoulders


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I think that the band GWAR would buy that after you are done using it


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

haha I could only hope Creepster. I freakin Love Gwar


----------

